# How to handle the terrorist threat



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have long held that our strategy for containing terrorism is wrong. I used to hate to hear Bush talk about bringing them to justice and with Obama, we have heard the same drivel. When you are in a war, you do not capture the enemy for the purpose of "bringing them to justice". You kill them and you kill as many of them as quickly as you can while at the same time destroying their war toys.

This little segment was on the O'Reilly Factor last night. See with whom you agree. I agree with both. Go after the bastards wherever they are and kill them with extreme prejudice and cut off any sort of economic aid to any country which supports these animals in any way (hell, I'd cut off all aid anyway).

Peters' Plan to Fight Terror: 'Leave Behind Smoking Ruins & Crying Widows'

One more thing. I would make it known to the heads of state of middle eastern countries, European nations, and Asian countries that if there is ever an attack in the U.S. like what we experiences on 9/11, either Mecca or Medina would cease to exist.

The only thing evil people respect and fear is overwhelming force of arms and certain death, usually horrible in nature. Go after them and kill them en masse where you find them. To hell with rules of engagement, PC worries, or border concerns.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

First, I would cut out all foreign aid to begin with. Not only does it go against our founding principles, we simply do not have the money. Secondly, wrt to pursing terrorists, yes. I agree, kill them on site, with extreme prejudice. No need to squeeze intel from them. Just kill them, kill them all along with anyone who aids them in any way. 

I would prefer to live peacefully, and I wish our corrupt government wasn't in the business of spreading "freedom and democracy around the world", but they are...and so the battle rages. If we are going to fight, then fight to win, and win at all costs.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I just looked at the foreign aid list for 2012 on Wikipedia. pretty shocking to know that we are sending billions to countries where Americans would be killed on sight. Some of the highlights are Syria $1,671,500,000, North Korea $998,000,000, Pakistan $2,019,300,000, Iran $148,000,000. What are we getting for our money?
GW


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

No publicity. Quiet - no Media attention. No one should ever know there is/was a attack. Why? Well - Terrorists are like Artists on Stage. When the last spectator left the Theatre the Actors quit the play.
Each Terrorist that is death, regardless of motivation (religious or political) should be lay in the coffin on his left side, the feet in direction to Mekka, the body filled with poison and face down to the middle of the earth. That should do it, or the Imams have to invent very fast a new religion.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

goldwing said:


> I just looked at the foreign aid list for 2012 on Wikipedia. pretty shocking to know that we are sending billions to countries where Americans would be killed on sight. Some of the highlights are Syria $1,671,500,000, North Korea $998,000,000, Pakistan $2,019,300,000, Iran $148,000,000. What are we getting for our money?
> GW


A US one star General said once in Heidelberg Germany during a meeting. 
The best would be:
No one and nothing, no goods no medicine, food or anything goes into the middle east and no one and nothing comes out for at least 100 years. After that we go in and deal with the people that have survived the religion of peace. It couldn't be many and they would have enough from Muslimism, beheadings, killings, bombings, shooting, stabbing, stoning that they would be soo glad to see a smiley face.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

In my mind war means; you go in, kill as many of the enemy as you can, and break as much of their shit as you can! The one who does this best wins the war! Simple as that may seem, it is true!!


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

MoMan said:


> In my mind war means; you go in, kill as many of the enemy as you can, and break as much of their shit as you can! The one who does this best wins the war! Simple as that may seem, it is true!!


Ha - No one have to do that. If you let them they will do it on their own. They are glad to kill each other for religion reasons. The Sunis the Shia, The Shia the Wahabits..... They have to do that because otherwise their Messiah can't come.
If they don't have any weapons they kill each other with their bear hand.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

PT111Pro said:


> Ha - No one have to do that. If you let them they will do it on their own. They are glad to kill each other for religion reasons. The Sunis the Shia, The Shia the Wahabits..... They have to do that because otherwise their Messiah can't come.
> If they don't have any weapons they kill each other with their bear hand.


... or this!!!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

MoMan said:


> In my mind war means; you go in, kill as many of the enemy as you can, and break as much of their shit as you can! The one who does this best wins the war! Simple as that may seem, it is true!!


This is true and that is exactly what the U.S. did in WWII. It also sends a message to other nations not to f--k with us.

Of course, those days and that attitude died off long ago.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

My first rule would be to not broadcast or post any strategies on social media or anywhere online. Just do it! :mrgreen:


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> This is true and that is exactly what the U.S. did in WWII. It also sends a message to other nations not to f--k with us.
> Of course, those days and that attitude died off long ago.


Right. It lasted about 45 years untill they came back again, but then the US was very different and already also infected with that virus.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> Right. It lasted about 45 years untill they came back again, but then the US was very different and already also infected with that virus.


I think you may be forgetting Korea, and Viet Nam...


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

No I didn't. Korea and Vietnam was not a war in the sense of the tradition. Korea and Vietnam was the playground for the weapon industry. They wanted to test their new toys that were invented during WWII and couldn't not be tested on human beings because WWII was already over when they finally had build it. 
The Russian did the same in Chechenia back than.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> No I didn't. Korea and Vietnam was not a war in the sense of the tradition. Korea and Vietnam was the playground for the weapon industry. They wanted to test their new toys that were invented during WWII and couldn't not be tested on human beings because WWII was already over when they finally had build it.
> The Russian did the same in Chechenia back than.


Tell that to the soldiers who fought, and their families who lost them. All war is a playground for the weapons and banking industries. They may be fought for other means as well, but don't believe that the weapons and banking industry doesn't do its part to promote war.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Yes GCBHM many of the Veterans if not the most know that and suffer more than I can even imagine. It is sad but it is the truth. The sad news is, that the weapon industry and even more the banksters cannot make more money than with a war. There was never an intention to win in Korea or in Vietnam. They set up often our soldiers, they poised them they sprayed agent orange on them, they bombed them and on the end they didn't even have the time to take them all out. Sorry to say that. Sorry for so many that was harmed, crippled or had to die. I only can pray for them.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Indeed, PT. Indeed.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I like Lt. Col. Peter's plan........


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

To echo Abbot Almaric at the siege of Béziers, "Kill them all. Let Allah sort them out."
Why "Allah"? (The original quote was "God.")
Because no other self-respecting God or gods would ever have anything to do with the _scheisskerls_ who make up murderously radical Islam, even when they're dead.

But no. We couldn't do that stuff. Peter's Plan to Fight Terror is dead in the water. It's just not Politically Correct.
As Diane Feinstein will be quick to tell you, if we in the West disarm, the radicals will have no reason to kill us, so they will disarm also. All it'll take is a little Fairy Dust.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> To echo Abbot Almaric at the siege of Béziers, "Kill them all. Let Allah sort them out."
> Why "Allah"? (The original quote was "God.")
> Because no other self-respecting God or gods would ever have anything to do with the _scheisskerls_ who make up murderously radical Islam, even when they're dead.
> 
> ...


If we are hit hard enough, let's say a few mushrooms popped in some strategic locations, the hue and cry to get the bastards and destroy them would be pretty great.

America has enjoyed safety within its borders for pretty much its entire existence, save for The War of 1812. Those two oceans have been great buffers and the people have come to expect this safety and security. Look at WWII. We bombed the hell out of Germany and Japan and neither of those countries could mount any sort of retaliation against us here at home (yes I know about the Jap submarine off the west cost that lobbed a few shells in and killed, I believe, six people having a picnic).

But once some real destruction and loss of life begins in earnest, there will be hell to pay if the feds don't return in kind.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Steve,
Feinstein is a complete moron!!! She is the epitome of a mentally delusional person!! 
Unfortunately there are idiots who believe and support her way of thinking!!!

MO


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

9/11 Was a wakeup call this country desperately needed. It's tragedy, I'm sorry it happened. I just wish more people recognized it for the wakeup call it is.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

We are a nation of complacent sheep. Our "leaders" cower behind diplomacy and quake at the thought of massive retaliation and counterinsurgency. God help us.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Feinstein is neither a moron or delusional. She knows exactly what she's doing, which makes her a legitimate threat to how the majority of Americans want to live their lives. I would agree with delusional, but there are enough of her ilk in power to actually accomplish their goals. If we let them, that is. Conservatives outnumber the progressives, but too many are just plain lazy and the progs know this. They don't have to take anything by force, we roll over and give it to them, then complain about it. How sad is that?


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

BackyardCowboy said:


> 9/11 Was a wakeup call this country desperately needed. It's tragedy, I'm sorry it happened. I just wish more people recognized it for the wakeup call it is.


9/11 was also Act II of the drama that opened on 2/26/93. Our leaders fed us the drivel it was a lone wolf attack. In our eagerness to go back to our sheepish lives, we lapped that drivel up happily. We paid dearly for it on a bright, cold, clear Tuesday morning years later AND we're still paying for it.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Let SpecOps do their jobs, don't advertise who did it. Don't say how it was done. Don't turn it in to movies that can be used against SpecOps.
Just let them get their work done.
Godspeed!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

There's always going to be a need for huge, spacious, wide open parking lots, sometimes, even in places (countries) that don't need any. 

No need for a bunch of paving equipment either. Just a plane or two. :watching:


----------



## TheTourist (Dec 27, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> Korea and Vietnam was the playground for the weapon industry.


Okay, fair enough. Except this time let's not hide what we're doing. Let's do it loud and proud.

As a Packer fan this might sound oddball, but we have lots of assembly lines and qualified, trained mechanics in Detroit, Michigan. Re-tool to build ordnance--lots of stuff that goes "boom."

If the media gets anything to broadcast, let it be a new version of a modern woman in a Lions' T-shirt, hair done up like Rosie the Riveter, printing on a smart-bomb with a lipstick, _"Have a nice day, Achmed."
_

Then drop so frakking many of them on our enemies they have to run a second shift...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BigCityChief said:


> We are a nation of complacent sheep. Our "leaders" cower behind diplomacy and quake at the thought of massive retaliation and counterinsurgency. God help us.


It's the same attitude as was the cause of France losing WW2, even before it really got started.
The American people are as tired of war as the French were after WW1.

As France did in WW1, we've lost a lot of people in an over-long series of very bloody wars.
Not only is there that similarity, but our involvement in these wars accomplished just about nothing.
So the American people are tired of war.

France went into WW2 woefully unprepared, with low-quality equipment, insufficient training, and a sclerotic or moribund General Staff.
The people and the government just wouldn't support anything more.
They were tired of war.
So they lost.

However, there is only one sure way for a people to avoid war, terrorism, political attack, and so on.
That's: "If you want peace, prepare for war." -Vegetius, a fourth-century Roman general.
Only a strong deterrent force, _and the willingness to use it_, will keep our country relatively safe.
Diplomacy, compromise, and concessions don't work with terrorists and the political entities which use them.

If you are tired of war, then create a strong military, and give the world the strong impression that you'll use it. Period!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Steve, one of the problems with this situation, as I see it, is the way our government goes about using the military. For example. We go to war with "terror", something we all hate, so it is an easy sell. But we are fighting the same force we supplied during the Russian campaign against Afghanistan in the 80s. 

So, here we are today. In an effort to overthrow the Syrian government (why?) we arm the "Syrian Rebels" (aka al Qaeda) to help them defeat the evil Syrian government. Then, out of the blue, this group we call ISIS pops up in Iraq and Afghanistan murdering innocent people with US made Colt M4s...huh....how crazy is that. Where did these ISIS people get these weapons???

So, we are fighting terror in Iraq and Afghanistan while we are literally sponsoring these same jihadists in Syria. Does that sound like a government that has its head screwed on straight? Is it any wonder they hate us? I don't think so. 

Our government uses our military to strong arm others into accepting our way of life, which is great for us, but not so much for them, but in reality, it really isn't our way of life we want to bless them with. It's business we want. Money and influence, which equates to power. So how do you handle terrorist threats? Who knows! Today, we kill them. Tomorrow we fund them. It's a vicious cycle that never ends, and why? B/c war is good for business.

If it were up to me, I would not say a word. Just send our guys to hunt them all down in the middle of the night and kill them where they find them. And to kill anyone associated with them. Don't ask questions. Don't take prisoners. Just kill them all. Eventually they would get the point that they really do not want to mess with us, but here's the thing. If we were not over there messing with them, they really would not mess with us anyway. ISIS didn't do anything to threaten America until after we started bombing them. Why did we do that? B/c Obama got bullied into doing something about it. My philosophy is that if those who are there won't stand up and fight, why should I send my boys and girls to fight and die for people who really hate us and our way of life? 

My message to them, who are begging us to come again, would be simply this. You'd better solve this on your own b/c if I have to come over there I am going to kill everyone, and you don't want that. Unfortunately, I don't know from one day to the next who is on my side. We have your people turning on us every day, so if you don't want to die, handle it yourself. You know who the killers are. You deal with them. If I have to come deal with them, I'm just going to kill you all.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> It's the same attitude as was the cause of France losing WW2, even before it really got started.
> The American people are as tired of war as the French were after WW1.
> 
> As France did in WW1, we've lost a lot of people in an over-long series of very bloody wars.
> ...


No argument there.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> It's the same attitude as was the cause of France losing WW2, even before it really got started.
> The American people are as tired of war as the French were after WW1.
> 
> As France did in WW1, we've lost a lot of people in an over-long series of very bloody wars.
> ...


France was tired of war after WWI. But they also turned their political eyes towards socialism and progressivism. They became complacent and therefore, an easy target for Germany. At the outbreak of WWII, France had more artillery than did Germany and more men in arms, as I recall, but they lacked the will to fight. Germany did not.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SouthernBoy said:


> France...turned [its] political eyes towards socialism and progressivism. They became complacent...they lacked the will to fight...


The point still stands: America has adopted the same "head in the sand"/fix-everything-peacefully attitude that post-WW1-France adopted.
And, as time goes on, the result will also be the same: We will lose.

We don't have to involve ourselves in endless, meaningless foreign wars "to bring democracy to the heathens."
All we need to do is to strengthen and train our armed forces, and bolster our determination and will.

Then, if any person, association, or nation does anything to harm us, we can just respond quickly with overwhelming force, and speedily destroy the attacker's home base.
We should only have to do this once. Other malevolent societies and groups will quickly get the message.

DeGaulle tried to get France to see this, and to adopt it, before WW2 began. Nobody listened.
After WW2, de Gaulle became President of France, and created exactly the military that I propose: the _Force de Frappe_, which later became the _Force de Dissuasion_.*

After de Gaulle left office, the peacenik Socialists took over, and the _Force de Dissuasion_ was no more.

*_Force de Frappe_ = "Quick-Strike Force"
*_Force de Dissuasion_ = "Deterrence Force"


----------



## TheTourist (Dec 27, 2014)

I think this is why our Framers advised us to stay out of foreign entanglements. At some visceral level, I will never really understand a communist, a Bedouin, or even a liberal.

Now this might sound odd, but I think the best way to deal with foreigners is to treat them like that "one neighbor" who lives like trailer trash, doesn't cut his lawn, and has garbage piled everywhere. His 'freedom' ends at the lot line.

And every time he blasts music too loud, you call the cops--every time. Each time his dog strays, you have the little mutt carted away to the pound. For every threat he makes, you haul him to small claims court. Pretty soon he cleans up his act, spends a fortune, or just moves.

Now, while I have studied some other religious faiths, I am not well versed on this radical Islamic movement, nor do I care. As far as I'm concerned, they're just drunken townies with a Qoran. If they want to encase their women in bubble-wrap or wipe their butts left-handed, that's not my concern. But slaughter is over the line.

If international news services know where to go to get film footage of these guys, that certainly our military knows where the main strongholds are. And as taxpayers we paid a ton of cash for all of the B1B bombers.

Besides, Whack-A-Mole is a pretty fun game...


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

TheTourist: *I think this is why our Framers advised us to stay out of foreign entanglements.*

Precisely!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The point still stands: America has adopted the same "head in the sand"/fix-everything-peacefully attitude that post-WW1-France adopted.
> And, as time goes on, the result will also be the same: We will lose.


Yes it does... never said it didn't. We have in many ways, become France of the 1920's to 1940. Complacent, apathetic, and ignorant of the lessons of history.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

But you all know that all this is not a radical Muslimism. Muslimism is just that why. That is authentic Islam nothing more nothing less. Sure 5, 9 and 14 are very lightening. In the Koran and anyone who gonna blame it on any kind of radicals should read that. Only Liberals don’t read that because it doesn’t fit in their agenda of protecting minorities. 

Sorry to say that. In Islam their Messiah can't come before all non-believers are extinguished. And there is no resurrection outside of death by jihad as long as the Messiah didn’t show. That is an Islamic fact and therefore produces a lot of Jihadist that want to die.
The Koran said that no innocent man should die. Who kills an innocent, kills Allah the Koran said. But non-believers are not innocent in accordance to the Koran. And what the punishment for this kind of guild is written in the law book of Muslim the Hadith. The Hadith writes kill them all, behead them all, burn them, extinct them wherever you find them. The Koran said, don’t make a friend among them, if a Muslim befriends a non-believer without need to spread the Islam, he shall be punished as would he or she be also a non-believer. That is what the Koran and the Hadith said.

The communistic leader of Germany, Mrs. Merkel the Canceler said that Islam has nothing to do with the Muslims. I just could not find the difference between Islam and Muslim. Do you know the difference?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

PT111Pro said:


> ...The communistic leader of Germany, Mrs. Merkel the Canceler said that Islam has nothing to do with the Muslims. I just could not find the difference between Islam and Muslim. Do you know the difference?


No, and neither does Angela Merkel.



TheTourist said:


> ...[T]hat "one neighbor" who lives like trailer trash, doesn't cut his lawn, and has garbage piled everywhere...For every threat he makes, you haul him to small claims court. Pretty soon he cleans up his act, spends a fortune, or just moves...


...Or he gets really, really drunk, and shoots you. :anim_lol:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

(Duplicate Post. Sorry 'bout that.)


----------



## TheTourist (Dec 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Or he gets really, really drunk, and shoots you. :anim_lol:


LOL, truth be told, I'm more afraid of a drunken American ******* than I am a jihadist. I've seen those guys demolish entire honky-tonks on a spirit-filled, alcohol polluted, Friday night.

And they didn't have to bind, gag, film and scare anyone to do it...


----------

